# W8 problems?



## hawgbosstx (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2002 W8 from a buddy for $4000. The car has 64K miles, TIP tranny, Sport suspension, 4mo of course. It has been impeccably maintained, oil changed at 3500 religiously with Mobil1 synthetic. Are there any issues with the W8 engine I should know about? Is it reliable or should I buy a V6


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: W8 problems? (hawgbosstx)*

One of the most common problems with the w8 is the cam adjusters often need to be replaced and the majority of the w8's need them done right around 60k miles so that could be why he is selling it so cheap. Also the trip tranny's have some torque converter problems... i have a 6 spd so i have never dealt with this issue but i know it is common. Most people with tell you they are very fun car to drive but they do have some problems so be prepared. personally i love mine and wouldnt have anything else. good luck with your desicion


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: W8 problems? (hawgbosstx)*

If you are an average car buyer then no I wouldnt do it. If you are a diehard dub lover and already are aware of the unique qualities of the W8 then I'd say go for it. 4k is a very good price but I would be willing to bet she has already thrown a code for the price he is offering. I could be wrong. If the oil was truly changed at 3.5K intervals with Mobil1 synthetic then you should be ok except for the torque converter. If it has its original torque converter then I will personally guarantee you it is going to fail and relatively soon. Even with that being said your total cost of the car with the repair is around 6K give or take and still a great deal. Should the cam adjusters fail they are around 7K to repair. If I had to guess I would say well more than half of all W8s have had a cam adjuster failure. U.S. Fidelis offers an extended warranty that will cover you for another 100K miles for under 3K dollars and is well worth it, just make sure you keep your oil change receipts. The routine maintenance is also more costly then your average car but hopefully you will do it yourself and then it isnt that bad. One last thing, at 60K some odd what miles that car is almost ready for a suspension overhaul and that can be a couple grand. I realize that this sounds outrageous but I assure you that if you ask any W8 owner or tech that they will confirm that this is a very realistic breakdown of the cars true cost to own. I will also second the above opinion that I wouldnt have it any other way. I drive a 2002 W8 tiptronic with 122,000 miles and I love that car. Best of luck to you.
-David


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

At $4k you really can't go wrong in my opinion, as long as you like the W8 (I love mine). I'd buy the car and a warranty; you'll still be well under book value.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 problems? (hawgbosstx)*

I'm willing to bet the car has the dreaded cam adjuster failure at that price. If the engine has already had the cam adjusters replaced you have a steal of a deal. 
Minimum bid going for that cam adjuster replacement at a dealer is $5K. So, just add that to the $4K you plan to pay for the car. Before you throw down a huge chunk of change for an extended warranty go over the limits of the warranty. Most warranties only cover the car for the amount it is worth at the time you purchase the warranty. KBB says that car is worth about $9,000.00. That's not enough to cover the cost of the torque converter and cam adjusters at most dealerships.
If you really like the car and it's worth loosing $3,000.00 to $8,000.00 additional dollars out of pocket for repairs then go for it.


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: W8 problems? (hawgbosstx)*

Dont buy a w8 unless u really want to spend time on this car, have a garage with a lift and **** load of time.
Its an amazing car, one of the best german cars i have owned, but it's the worst to fix, anything u do takes all day (for comparison i can swap a tranny on a crown-vic in 2.5 hours 1 person). 
It took me 6 hours to do tune up, 7 hours to chnage rotors and pads, 6-7 hours to change the darn HID light bulbs. 
ITs a torture, unless u are a W8 mechanic or a are a very good mechanic (which i am not, i am amateur at most).
There are no or almost no aftermarket parts for this car, even when u order onlilne anyting you find after days sitting online, they are never in stock. 
Otherwise this car is amazing, i took it cross country NY-LA-SD-LV-NY with 11 days trip duration, it was the most comfortable ride one could have.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 problems? (2003w84motion)*

Only consider this car if you already own a 2nd reliable car/truck that can be used as a back up. If this will be a daily driver and your only means of transportation you will be setting yourself up for disaster.
So, buying this car has several prerequisites. *1st off you must have another car for a back up*. Most insurances will only pay for a rental for up to 5 working days. You must have AAA or some other road side assistance. It is recommended you have an extended warranty. You really need to have good automotive technical skills/knowledge. You must have a mechanic that you trust and knows how to work on W8's.
My car was in the shop for a total of 4 months in 2008 for replacing the transmission, alternator, cam adjusters, *engine*, gas tank, instrument cluster, fuel level sending units, engine control unit, and a heat shield recall.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 problems? (un4givun2)*

I love mine, however, when my warranty runs out and something breaks, I'm parting the car and turning the engine into a coffee table....


----------



## jtninja (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: W8 problems? (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_I love mine, however, when my warranty runs out and something breaks, I'm parting the car and turning the engine into a coffee table....

Can I buy your tranny? Only thing holding me back is my sludgebox


----------



## dieselrocksmysocks (Feb 22, 2010)

there has been a new development in the area of the cam adjusters that dealerships are finally trying and that is simply flushing the engine to remove the screen particles that cause the cams to stick and need replacement. I'm not sure that this proactive measure is necessary unless the car has thrown codes being it may dislodge a chunk of screen and cause the adjusters to fail...
there is also another guy that reasoned if you put a larger voltage to the cam adjusters it would force them out along with the particles however I've only found one source claiming that one worked but it may be worth a try because anything you could destroy already gets replaced in the 5k solution. if I find the web sight again ill post the link
If any of my information is misinformed please let me know I am no mechanic just a v-dub lover 
as for buying the car my sister has a w8 and I love the car it is almost as much fun to drive as my 2010 tdi cup edition. hers is much more fun in Minnesota being the 4 motion and extra weight of the 8 cylinder is a dream in the snow. she gets close to 25mpg on the hwy! got to love German engineering 
if you want to pass it by let me know I'd pay the 4 grand for it


----------

